# Ariens 11528LE (AR 924125)



## boobird

Debating whether to buy this 28" Ariens 11528 LE (edit: it is an LE model AR924125)


What do you guys think of this model? 

Powerful enough for new england slush? As I mentioned in the Toro 1128 OXE thread, I have a 100' driveway enclosed on both sides, so it needs to push snow in 1 direction.

For $450, is it a buy or pass?

Electric Start with heated grips
11.5HP Tecumseh
Condition looks very good (some slight rust spots)


----------



## JLawrence08648

If you compare the Toro at $300 and the Ariens at $450, hands down take the Ariens because of the condition. However, this time of year, offer some ridiculous stupid price then wait if not accepted. If you could get the Toro for $100 and the Ariens for $300, I'd take the Ariens for that price difference. If you want the Ariens, offer $60 for the Toro. Offer $275 for the Ariens.


----------



## boobird

How well does the Ariens handle clogs/slush? Leonz mentioned that the Toro has a spill out impeller housing to avoid clogs.

Is it easy to handle the Ariens or Toro in tight spaces (8 ft wide driveway enclosed by brick walls)


----------



## UNDERTAKER

* Take the TORO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ALOHA from the Paradise City.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## JLawrence08648

The narrower the machine the easier it is to maneuver. The lighter the machine the easier it is to maneuver. I own and have used 22" & 24" and prefer the 24" with sufficient horsepower. I have and used a 26", 27", 29", and 32". The 32" is heavy, big, bulky. The 26" is much nicer to use than the 27" & 29". I prefer the 29" over the 27", no difference other than the 27" is better in heavier snow.


----------



## tdipaul

.
I usually lean towards Toro's but this one is a "Buy" 

Looks like its been used only 1x or 2x

.


----------



## orangputeh

guys.......what about the slush??? in New England. He could probably install an impeller kit on any machine he buys for that.


----------



## Motor City

Most all snow blower struggle with slush. I have the same Ariens, and they are beast. Their is a pulley upgrade kit and another kit for the chute directional gears. That machine is in pretty nice condition. I'd snag the Ariens, take care of it and it will give you many years of service.


----------



## gibbs296

Both awesome machines! Can't really go wrong either way. Buy both if you can, feed the addiction!!


----------



## BoscoMurphy

I have a 1985 Troy Built and a lot of similar features as the one you have shown. I have same engine, tires, and heated handles. My machine has never clogged up and I have done some pretty nasty stuff living outside of Boston on a main street where the street plowing banks are high and slushy. Again I have never had a jam up and this machine is a Troy Built when they were Trot Built. Never ever gave me any grief. The only thing I can see when comparing to yours is the Impeller Diameter as I think mine is a larger one. Your machine appears to be fine.


----------

